
Cross-Platform Desktop Development (JavaFX vs. Electron) [pdf] - todd8
http://lnu.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:1081105/FULLTEXT01.pdf
======
todd8
I found one of the conclusions of this study particularly interesting: desktop
apps using Electron ran much faster than JavaFX apps!

